# Any opinions on this WA breeder?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Formerly known as Saterhaus... now called Sater-Nordlicht Shepherds. I know they are show lines but just looking for opinions.

http://www.dogsgermanshepherd.com/


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have always admired their dogs. The ones I have met seem pretty decent temperament wise. I think thier website is very busy and unattractive, unless they changed it recently. There is, or was, also a pretty scathing article about German Showlines buried on there, based on the results from a show in Mexico.

I have not read the site in over a year, maybe I should go take a look at it!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with Kathy that the site seems very busy, and though I'm not as knowledgeable about the breed as most, some things I noted just browsing through...

http://www.dogsgermanshepherd.com/dogssold.htm
On this page, about 2/3 of the page down is a pup pictured with the caption:
"This is Saterhaus Hope of Nordlicht, a maternal sister to the
Best Puppy at the National Speciality Show, 2002. She is
going to be so much like him!"

However, on this page, is the same exact pic with this caption:
Utopia's Hope of Nordlicht, impeccable type at four months.
This puppy was sold, disliked, and returned to us, much like
Bad Boy and Gold Medallion. We will take all the pups like this
we can get. Some people never know what they have until it is too late. 
http://www.dogsgermanshepherd.com/puppies%20for%20sale%20or%20sold.htm

Then 2 pics down is yet another photo with this caption:
"What a gorgeous type, just beautiful. Utopia's Hope of Nordlicht.at 10 weeks"

This could just be a mistake made when setting up the site, but its kinda confusing and seems like they have a lot going on at one time. The dogs seem beautiful though, but even as a New GSD owner, I would be hesitant unless I could visit their place myself. Just my opinion...


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

They are in my state, so I could visit if I wanted to. So far I am thinking a working line would suit my family better but this breeder came recommended by a friend who had some dogs from her... a friend I respect (but who is more interested in show lines).


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess for those searching for a show quality dog and know what they're looking for it may be easier to look at. But all the links to available puppies just seem to show more of what they've sold or dogs already in competition and their breeding policy shows last updated in April 2004. Perhaps the site just needs some updating and maintenance.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes it does need updating but a glitzy webpage does not mean the dogs are the best either. They do hip and elbows and I like that. I have met a couple dogs from there when I lived up there and they were nice dogs. 

I prefer show lines over working lines so I am going to gravitate to dogs like this.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

american show lines that go back to a top winning and producing dog of the breed (andretti), but it seems to me there were some ethics questions in relation to the original owner and some breedings done after that dog died. perhaps someone else here remembers more details.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't know anything about that and never have heard of that.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: katielizamerican show lines that go back to a top winning and producing dog of the breed (andretti), but it seems to me there were some ethics questions in relation to the original owner and some breedings done after that dog died. perhaps someone else here remembers more details.


I found this link - don't know if it's factual or not ... it doesn't jive with a lot of what I "think" I recall about the indident but since I can't trust my memory I don't feel comfortable making any comments. http://www.angelfire.com/wi/gsdpedigrees/andrettiprogeny.html


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I have met some of their dogs, probably close to 5 and out of that 5, there was 1 that had SEVERE issues, it was older so could've been an owner issue but I don't think so. There was one puppy that was fearful of things, it laid down and peed itself, then snapped at the owner when she tried to pick it up. That said, could be an owner issue or coming from the breedings, I don't know really. I'd visit them if you're interested in their dogs. 

The other 3 were great dogs, had awesome tempermants, loved people and I actually didn't mind the way they looked even. I saw one of tehm at a show and she was a sweet female. She was good in the ring as well. 

Courtney


----------



## givlyou2 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have several of their dogs. My opinion is that Nordlicht under Bob produced truly exceptional dogs. Unfortunately, most Sater-Nordlicht GSDs produced after Bob passed away are _ *** Removed by Admin ***_. When Robert was around, he bred for ability, intelligence, and temperament. Looks came in last after that. Bob was an exceptional GSD breeder, the woman that took over _(Removed by Admin)_. And, yes, I did know both of them quite well and purchased many GSDs from Nordlicht.

_ *** Please PM poster for more information - no breeder bashing allowed on the open board. _


----------

